# Liners already heat-molded?



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi fellow shredders, 

I recently got a pair of Vans Infuse and had the slight suspicion that they had been heat molded before. I wrote the store and while they can't offer me another pair (was the last one in this size) they did offer me a voucher. I am still unsure, if they liner was actually heat-molded, or if the dent just comes from the boot being left close for a while. Below are some picture. 

You can view the liner here (as you can see, there is a small dent on the right of the lip of the boot). https://imgur.com/a/MXyS1

What are your thoughts? Is it normal for the lip of the liner to be indented? Have any of you had some vans infuse before that share this same dent? Many thanks!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven't had vans, but that does look like it could have been heat molded. Possibly a customer return that was poorly inspected or not at all. Were there any other signs of obvious prior wear? Laces all undone, toe retainers removed and lying about, floor dirt, scuff marks, lacing indents etc?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the reply!

Ugh, that's disappointing to hear. I kept bugging them to reveal whether this pair had been sent back or not, but they are ignoring that question. I haven't had any other signs of obvious wear, but can check again tomorrow (just on vacation). I do remember there was a small indent in the leather on the outer of the boot, but i thought that may have just been natural. 

I would hate to return these as it would leave me without boots for the rest of the season, do you think its a great deal if they have been?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I mean, liners can be heat molded several times before they lose their malleability so it's no big deal, but I feel you from the standpoint of wanting BRAND NEW shit for your dollar. Who'd you get from out of curiosity? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, i do want to get new shoes, especially for the price I paid.

I ordered them from Blue-tomato, probably the biggest retailer in Europe for the German-speaking area. They offered a voucher of 30 euros (shoes cost 400)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever Mr Obsessive Compulsive ...the important question...is do they fit and work as desired.


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

You are right, I am very obsessive with these things. Maybe I should turn down a gear. They fit very well, although i have a slight pressure point on my left foot at the back, above my ankles. I checked by taking the liner out and it seems one of the seams is a bit 'fatter' than on the other pair (i had two pairs, one which was sadly not good lengthwise, but otherwise in mint condition) I had.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Whatever Mr Obsessive Compulsive ...the important question...is do they fit and work as desired.


end goal, yes. but I know if I'm paying retail for an item (snowboarding or otherwise) it best damn be band new unless otherwise discussed.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a brand new, un-moulded pair of the infuse. Same dent. You’re good to go.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OtterinWater said:


> Hi fellow shredders,
> 
> I recently got a pair of Vans Infuse and had the slight suspicion that they had been heat molded before. I wrote the store and while they can't offer me another pair (was the last one in this size) they did offer me a voucher. I am still unsure, if they liner was actually heat-molded, or if the dent just comes from the boot being left close for a while. Below are some picture.
> 
> ...


A ridiculous worry.

Put on those boots you got and go ride.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> end goal, yes. but I know if I'm paying retail for an item (snowboarding or otherwise) it best damn be band new unless otherwise discussed.


The first time you step in the snow they don't matter if they are new or not. You probably won't even care after 50 days.
The point is if they fit then it's all good.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

actually these dents can be quite normal from the overlap of liner and tongue, especially in more malleable foams capable of heat molding


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

How hard is it to get that when you spend your money on something that costs this much you want it to be new? It doesn't matter from a practical perspective, but is about principle.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

speedjason said:


> The first time you step in the snow they don't matter if they are new or not. You probably won't even care after 50 days.
> The point is if they fit then it's all good.


nah..thats your point...



OtterinWater said:


> How hard is it to get that when you spend your money on something that costs this much you want it to be new? It doesn't matter from a practical perspective, but is about principle.


More like this


Dont get me wrong, I will take whatever boot fits my foot perfectly and makes me ride with a smile. if that means it needs to be rubbed down with monkey crap and scored like pork belly then so be it. but if im paying full price for ANYTHING, I still at least want the disclaimer that something has been done to them. I'll probably still buy them if the seller is up front as my end goal is the most important


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Unless the outer boot shows obvious signs of wear and tear, you should be just fine. You got the voucher in your back pocket now. I would go heat mold those liners to your foot and go ride.


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, I took the voucher and have ridden the boots 4 times now after getting them. They fit very well! 

However, the store did confirm that someone else had had these and sent them back. All is good though, as I am 30 euros off my next purchase and own a pair of great boots!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The boots you got were NEW. Not used. Unless by used you mean somebody trying them on means using them.

There's no way for the shop to know whether they had been heat-molded (highly likely not); but even if they did heat mold it: 1) moldable liners can be heated dozens if not more a lot more without any issue whatsoever 2) the boots are still NEW. Not used.

In the end, the principle is you getting $30 off your next purchase through whining; not that the seller had to disclose anything. The seller didn't have to disclose anything... other than the boots were NEW. Because they were.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> The boots you got were NEW. Not used. Unless by used you mean somebody trying them on means using them.
> 
> There's no way for the shop to know whether they had been heat-molded (highly likely not); but even if they did heat mold it: 1) moldable liners can be heated dozens if not more a lot more without any issue whatsoever 2) the boots are still NEW. Not used.
> 
> In the end, the principle is you getting $30 off your next purchase through whining; not that the seller had to disclose anything. The seller didn't have to disclose anything... other than the boots were NEW. Because they were.


Plus I doubt top of the tongue is heat moldable. It's just from tightened sitting in the box for too long.
Whatever make's OP happy I guess.:nerd:


----------

